# Building Bots based on personal theory



## aBadTrader (18 September 2016)

I am wondering if someone can enlighten me; I want to have a trading bot built around a theory I might have. Not to say I have a theory, but for the future, is there a service that exists that will build a bot based on my own criteria? Perhaps a freelancer C# programmer community that might be able to indulge me with such a thing?

I don't believe in Set & Forget bots - markets change, climates change, but ideally I would like to automate m own system should I ever come up with one.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 September 2016)

aBadTrader said:


> I am wondering if someone can enlighten me; I want to have a trading bot built around a theory I might have. Not to say I have a theory, but for the future, is there a service that exists that will build a bot based on my own criteria? Perhaps a freelancer C# programmer community that might be able to indulge me with such a thing?
> 
> I don't believe in Set & Forget bots - markets change, climates change, but ideally I would like to automate m own system should I ever come up with one.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Is it a simple or complex set or entry/exit rules?


----------



## aBadTrader (18 September 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Is it a simple or complex set or entry/exit rules?




What I have in mind, though untested and not willing to put into bot form yet is rather simple. Merely takes a trade in the direction of the following two candles after a particular indicator condition is met, and stops are placed x2 that indicators reading and TP taken at God knows when. NEeds a heavy amount of backtesting.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 September 2016)

aBadTrader said:


> What I have in mind, though untested and not willing to put into bot form yet is rather simple. Merely takes a trade in the direction of the following two candles after a particular indicator condition is met, and stops are placed x2 that indicators reading and TP taken at God knows when. NEeds a heavy amount of backtesting.




Building a bot is really the final [arbitrary] step of a long process of development.  I would forget about for the moment and focus on backtesting.

You can get Amibroker and learn to code it yourself - the rules look very simple.  Or you can share it here and I can give you a rough idea whether it will work.  Or you can pay someone.  If it's a good idea you probably don't want to share it, so that's up to you.


----------



## CanOz (18 September 2016)

There are lots of coders on upwork. A system on its own isn't worth much unless you understand the logic behind it, why it works. There's no problem getting it coded for you. Have a budget though, it's easy to get carried away.


----------



## Newt (18 September 2016)

Good advice - get Amibroker, learn how to use it and program/backtest, and forget about automated trading for a long time.

Learn how to be a profitable trader for a couple of years.  Expect about 2-4 years of hard work getting that sorted, then possibly revisit bots.  

Howard Brandy has written an excellent book recently that will show you what you're up against - basically the best minds from the best unis on the other side of most trades you take.


----------



## aBadTrader (18 September 2016)

Newt said:


> Good advice - get Amibroker, learn how to use it and program/backtest, and forget about automated trading for a long time.
> 
> Learn how to be a profitable trader for a couple of years.  Expect about 2-4 years of hard work getting that sorted, then possibly revisit bots.
> 
> Howard Brandy has written an excellent book recently that will show you what you're up against - basically the best minds from the best unis on the other side of most trades you take.




Totally understand what you are all saying, and I do agree. I was merely wondering if there were services that would be able to do such a thing with simple parameters.

Smartest minds from Unis on the other side of my trade? How does one beat those odds I wonder. The idea that the other side of your trades resides a God you are not worthy of really puts a damper on any efforts made haha


----------



## Newt (18 September 2016)

Didn't mean to be the harbinger of doom.  Just pointing out it takes a lot longer than most expect to learn the ropes so to speak.  Low barriers to entry, but pretty much a guarantee of loss of plenty of money along the way.

You could pay to get an idea coded, but you really need the backtesting info before you would ever consider trading it to "just see how it goes" in real life.  Usually takes a lot of work to find an "edge".


----------



## qldfrog (19 September 2016)

As recommended before, amibroker, learn to code it yourself on this tool for your backtesting/trials, use it manyally  for a little while, then if happy have someone program it if you really need the in a minute  reaction, if you have already done the amibroker code, it will be even easier for the developer.
Good luck, do not rush, even backtesting is not a sure gpo: past is not fully reflected in present...so even when all tuned in, do not bet the house on it  would be my recommendation


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 September 2016)

Below is an extract relative to your auto trade dreams and the link to a reality check.
http://www.amibroker.org/userkb/category/real-time-afl-applications/real-time-system-design/



> The list below, which is not exhaustive, is presented to caution you that many areas can lead to problems. Some are obvious, while others may be expanded on as needed and time allows.
> 
> – High/Low precedence (contrary to EOD where the Backtester is unable to determine which came first, the entry/exit or the high/low, in realtime there can be no ambiguity in price precedence).
> – Data Delays (real-time data may be delayed for various reasons and time periods (Internet delays, lack of quotes, packets vs. ticks, etc.).
> ...


----------



## minwa (19 September 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> auto trade dreams and the link to a reality check.




A certain broker in a large brokerage business said he's never seen a profitable retail account on auto trade over the long run, ever. 

I think it is very very rare, and the ones that have probably don't talk about it.


----------



## tech/a (19 September 2016)

Yet----to be profitable all you need to do 

if long --- buy and sell at a higher price more often
Than buying and selling at a loss
Or accumulate larger wins than losses.

My own personal view is that complexity itself
Is a major deterrent to many---while simplicity
Is often ignored.


----------



## aBadTrader (19 September 2016)

Thanks for all the input everyone. As mentioned I don't have a theory just yet. I did come across a career trader in an unlikely place who coded his long term strategy into a bot that he monitors daily. I was merely wondering that if I was to have a theory, could there be a service that would be willing to code that. 

Now I have some more info, it might be worth, later on after finding a strategy and applying it successfully, to take a look at doing it myself.


----------



## howardbandy (20 September 2016)

Greetings --

I see my name mentioned.  

One of my books might be helpful to get you started in both AmiBroker and trading system development.  "Introduction to AmiBroker" is free and downloadable from its website:
http://www.blueowlpress.com/123-2/introduction-to-amibroker

"Foundations of Trading" was published about one month ago.  It is a consolidation of many of my thoughts about trading system development.  It will definitely change your views about trading systems.  It is inexpensive and available on Amazon.  Begin at its own website and read the free material first.  
http://www.blueowlpress.com/123-2/foundations-of-trading

Best regards,
Howard


----------



## aBadTrader (20 September 2016)

howardbandy said:


> Greetings --
> 
> I see my name mentioned.
> 
> ...




Excellent. Thank you for the references and the reply.


----------

